# Portamate 3 1/4 HP.



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Anyone got one of these routers yet? Rockler has them on sale for $199. If they are a good router that is a good price. This for the motor and 2 wrenches only.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Never heard of the brand but, for the money and, with that guarantee they offer, it might be worth a shot. If their power ratings are realistic, it's a beast.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Apr 17, 2018)

Is this the same one on Amazon? It looks slightly different but has the same model number, read the review and see what you think.

https://www.amazon.com/PortaMate-PM-P254-Portamate-Router-Motor/dp/B00TBF5DSY


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hypnotoad said:


> Is this the same one on Amazon? It looks slightly different but has the same model number, read the review and see what you think.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/PortaMate-PM-P254-Portamate-Router-Motor/dp/B00TBF5DSY



Phillip, it looks the same to me. There is no telling how many other router brands they make.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Apr 17, 2018)

hawkeye10 said:


> Phillip, it looks the same to me. There is no telling how many other router brands they make.


I would love something like this for the price but if it is the same, some of the reviews are damming, bearings collapsing, huge runout, speed control malfunctioning, cheap Chinese junk? I would be wary of wasting your money unless you can get a cast iron money back guarantee.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

To me the best value in this price range is the Triton TRA001. $275 on Amazon and varyious lower prices elsewhere. The problem I see with the Portamate is that you will have to buy a lift for it, else, how will you be able to use it? The Triton has the same horsepower, but it has a built in lift. Most lifts start at $200 and go up fast from there. So you're automatically spending more to even be able to use the Portamate than the Triton. 

There are a few other routers in this power range that also work in a table without a lift. Others will recommend them. I just have and really like my Triton. Harry Sinclair turned me on to it several years ago. Back then they were between distributors but that's all stable now. Research the price, not that long ago I saw it for about $240.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hypnotoad said:


> Is this the same one on Amazon? It looks slightly different but has the same model number, read the review and see what you think.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/PortaMate-PM-P254-Portamate-Router-Motor/dp/B00TBF5DSY


Sounds like QC is a little hit and miss. But, with both Rockler and Amazon, the return policies make it worth a try. My table mounted router motor is a 20 year old PC 7518 in a Jessem lift. It's an absolute dream. But, with recent PC ownership changes, I hesitate to recommend one, now.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Those are very negative reviews on Amazon. I'd pass.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I am not pushing this router motor but if you want to try one and you find you don't like it the big A will refund your money no questions asked. When in dought about a product I try and it from Amazon or eBay. They both have treated me very well.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

The Amazon photo that you get when you click on the link in post #3 says Bora on the router's label. Aren't they the ones making the cheap aluminum straight edge clamps? I like my True Grip brand of straight edge clamps, but I haven't used any of the other brands. I've had these clamps for over 20 years and all are still working perfectly.

I to, prefer using a Triton in a router table because you don't need a router lift with it.

Charley


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

those Bora clamps are a waste of money...
go tru-grip...

looking at several different suppliersof that motor...
same motor.. different colors...
those raves in the comments column are put ups... I'm sure...


----------

